# Liney RV-1 First Run



## Damau (Aug 18, 2012)

I completed the Liney RV-1 earlier this week and shot a short video with my phone.  The quality of the video is not very good due to my holding the phone in my left hand.  It is a bit shaky but it does show the run.





Thanks for viewing.

Dale Mauney
Shelby, NC


----------



## robcas631 (Aug 18, 2012)

Beautiful engine........!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Aydelott (Aug 18, 2012)

it looks really good keep at it


----------



## rhitee93 (Aug 18, 2012)

I like it


----------



## ProdEng (Aug 18, 2012)

Nice one Dlae, looks as good as it runs.


----------



## nemoc (Aug 23, 2012)

Hey Dale,  Sweet engine.  Thanks for the video.

Craig


----------



## SilverSanJuan (Aug 24, 2012)

Nicely done Dale.  I was considering this one for a second build.  Thanks for sharing the video.

Todd


----------



## ironman (Aug 24, 2012)

Damau, that is a good job.  I might try one of those.  Thanks.

Ray


----------

